

A LRU cache implementation - nkurz
http://www.sinbadsoft.com/blog/a-lru-cache-implementation/

======
choudeshell
Although this looks like a decent implementation, it isn't thread safe. Even
creating a wrapper around this wouldn't make it safe as per the article.

